# DelayedAppStarter.exe



## Joshua_85 (May 29, 2010)

Is this necessary to keep? It shows up in the processes when i start my laptop and delays it from connecting to the internet. Sometimes it makes the process of connecting to the internet too long and my laptop will search for the connection for 3 minutes. I looked it up and it says its part of the HPWirelessAssistant.

http://aboutmypc.net/startup-items/DelayedAppStarter.exe/


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

My understanding is the HPWirelessAssistant is to help you make a connection when you first set it up. You can diasable it or make it manual start. If it is needed you can turn it back on but change it to Automatic so it starts sooner.


----------



## Joshua_85 (May 29, 2010)

well the delayedappstarter goes away after the connection is made. How do I locate it so that I can make it manual?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it just goes away after it performs its function, then you may as well keep it. I use StartDelay because I find that the machine boots more smoothly and everything starts better if the startups are spaced out.


----------



## Joshua_85 (May 29, 2010)

so its normal when it takes a long time for it to connect?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How long are you talking about? The networking services are among the last to completely start. The more things you have starting on boot, the longer it will take for networking to initialize. If the manufacturer put the delay in place, they must have seen a need for it.


----------

